# My R34 GTT to GTR replica



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

Been a member on here for a while but not owning an actual GTR i haven't been that active. As I've seen a few other GTT pop up i thought i'd do mine since it is going to be a GTR replica (would love a real one but £££££)

Back in January i purchased an R34 GTT, but it had a blown engine. 

Pictures attached are how it looked. I was not a fan of the bonnet, front wings or skirts. uke:

I purchased a replacement low mileage engine from The GTR Shop showing good compression. I had the following carried out just to be safe:

Refrsh:
- Water pump
- cam belt
- Aux belts
- spark plugs
- oil and filter change
- All gaskets changed
- Polished crank, new bearings and N1 sleeve
- N1 oil pump
- Components sandblasted and block painted

I also purchased the following body work:
- R34 GTT to GTR Z-tune body kit (bumper, wings, skirts, rear bumper, GTR style rear quarters, light pods)
- standard GTT bonnet
- Full underseal
- Full windows out paint job in original colour


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

Whilst the engine was out i had the bay fully painted to match the rest of the car rather than the usual matt look. I also had the car fully under-sealed.


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

I got an R34 GTR spoiler with carbon wing to finish of the outside look:


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

In March the engine was run in on a rolling road ready to go to the paint shop:


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

And that's when the fun began. 

The body kit was a terrible fit! every part had to be cut and re-shaped. The bumper was supposed to be a GTT version (lower top part so bonnet fits) but was sent a GTR one.

So i made the decision to have the GTT bonnet i had cut and welded to look like a GTR bonnet. (picture is early stages it was all sanded back and made to fit straight, please also note the bonnet is open in the pic) I am sure I'll buy a carbon bonnet in the near future anyway.


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

Progress on the car was very slow, i won't go into details on here but finally about half way through July the car was painted ready for everything to be bolted back together (doors, bonnet, bumpers, mirrors, handles etc were all removed for paint this is part way through re-assembly):


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

Then after another 2 weeks and now into August, with no progress on the car, with no commitment as to when it would be done, i made the decision to have it removed from the paint shop and returned to the garage.

It was in a bit of a sorry state, but in my mind it had to be done.

Also my wife passed her driving test and had taken owner-ship of my daily so i am now car-less.

The garage checked it over and gave me a list of items to be sorted

1. Coolant needs to be checked and re-bled.
2. Power steering needs to be fully checked.
3. Idle control as it***8217;s idling at 2000 rpm (possible air leak).
4. Refit the passenger door card and assess issue with electric windows (working when it left garage).
5. Use Consult and check all live data on the car make sure everything is working as it should be.
6. Refit the door trims and rubber surrounds around the doors.
7. Clean and refit the boot trims.
8. Refit the front and rear wipers and front wiper scuttle panel.
9. Refit number plates.
10. Refit the washer jets and washer lines on bonnet.
11. Refit petrol cap. (still with painter being painted)
12. The car needs to be checked over for any other issues since leaving us and going for the body kit and painting


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

And that brings it up to date. Pics of how it is now looking from Friday. Couple of bits to re-fit. Full detail is going to be done to bring it back to spotless. Hoping it'll be finished for me to collect this week.

It has some parts i am not happy with so i will be hunting for items on here.

This has been a long and stressful experience for me. One i now know i will never repeat. I am hoping once i get the car i'll love it but this has left a sour taste in my mouth and i am considering getting rid as soon as. We shall see what happens!


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

That's a real shame, the car is looking lovely! Was it a painter you knew? Or recommended by someone? I feel annoyed just reading things like this, we've had a few similar stories on here over the years, people leaving their cars with "reputable" tuners only to have it take years and then end up with parts missing or put onto other cars! 

Hopefully once it is all back together and you get to drive it things will change, sounds like you deserve some good luck too! Should be some light at the end of the tunnel now it's all coming back together, keep going. :thumbsup:


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

Red Duke said:


> That's a real shame, the car is looking lovely! Was it a painter you knew? Or recommended by someone? I feel annoyed just reading things like this, we've had a few similar stories on here over the years, people leaving their cars with "reputable" tuners only to have it take years and then end up with parts missing or put onto other cars!
> 
> Hopefully once it is all back together and you get to drive it things will change, sounds like you deserve some good luck too! Should be some light at the end of the tunnel now it's all coming back together, keep going. :thumbsup:


Recommended by a friend. Just want it all to be over! 

Spoke to them today and they have misplaced the rear fog and reversing light in bumper. Currently looking for that


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh FFS  I hope you get it sorted soon and can start enjoying the car soon!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Got the rear Red GTR fog light if the buzo's don't manage to find it, on the house.


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

Had MOT on Friday and failed. Rear track rod end and rea brake pads 

Garage managed to get the parts Sat morning, fit them and retest.

So it is now ready to collect. Going up Tuesday.


----------



## SarfLondongeeza (Aug 16, 2018)

Where you got to go to collect it?

SLG


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

So how much have you save from buying a GTR version?


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

SarfLondongeeza said:


> Where you got to go to collect it?
> 
> SLG


Sandwich, Kent



vxrcymru said:


> So how much have you save from buying a GTR version?


Around 20k? It's a big price difference.



But anyway, after less than a days ownership the gearbox locked itself into 3rd (tiptronic box).

Went to test a few things the following morning and the car would fire up but immediately cut out.

Car was taken back to the garage i got it from on the back of an AA lorry


----------



## SarfLondongeeza (Aug 16, 2018)

Now that's shite, man

SLG


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

And she's back. So far so good! hoping i can now start to enjoy owning an R34 lol


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

Few new items.

3" Japspeed Cat back exhaust
HICAS Eliminator kit.
Front drop links for lowered cars.


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

Nismo front splitter painted and fitted. Finishes the front end off nicely


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

3" high flow stainless steel venom CAT. (2 days to be shipped from Australia to my door!!)
Repainted my wheels as the bronze was flaking and falling off.


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

And finally, manual swap. :squintdan

I used:
R33 GTS-t gearbox
R33 clutch and brake pedal
R33 master and slave cylinders
R33 flywheel
R33 Front half of prop-shaft
R33 Gearbox mount
R33 stage 2 competition clutch
braided clutch flexi hose to slave
Motul RDF 600 DOT 4 brake/clutch fluid
RED LINE 90 MT90 75w-90 GL4 Gearbox fluid
R34 manual surround
(Note: All R33 parts fit without any modification)

All is in and working except the car won't rev past 5.5k RPM. Which i think is the neutral switch wiring. Need to investigate further.

Next up nistune ECU and a remap


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

Which Z-tune GTT kit was it ben_harmer? 

As a fellow GTT owner I've seen a few sellers with them; EPRacing, Showoffimports.nl, KnightRacer etc.


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

SarGara said:


> Which Z-tune GTT kit was it ben_harmer?
> 
> As a fellow GTT owner I've seen a few sellers with them; EPRacing, Showoffimports.nl, KnightRacer etc.


It was one from eBay. Came from Poland. Bought it as it stated each one was hand made and a perfect fit..what a fool i was :chuckle:


----------



## CHRISSID6 (Apr 2, 2015)

ben_harmer32 said:


> 3" high flow stainless steel venom CAT. (2 days to be shipped from Australia to my door!!)
> Repainted my wheels as the bronze was flaking and falling off.


Have you had this cat on for emission test for mot yet? And what is it like for power compared to a decat?


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

ben_harmer32 said:


> It was one from eBay. Came from Poland. Bought it as it stated each one was hand made and a perfect fit..what a fool i was :chuckle:


Dont suppose you've got the eBay link still? I fancy a chuckle.


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

CHRISSID6 said:


> Have you had this cat on for emission test for mot yet? And what is it like for power compared to a decat?


I haven't yet, and the car is going for a map soon so should be able to see how restrictive it is. It's louder with it on and i still get the odd flame under load.


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

SarGara said:


> Dont suppose you've got the eBay link still? I fancy a chuckle.


They're not on ebay anymore. Seem to have disappeared altogether.


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

ben_harmer32 said:


> They're not on ebay anymore. Seem to have disappeared altogether.


Took your money and ran, literally!


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

Repainted the wheels again as the silver was to...silver lol

Cut the lip off the front arches and fitted 30mm spacers.

Rears to do next


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

Whats the sizes on those wheels and tyres out of interest? What are you running now you have wider wings?


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

SarGara said:


> Whats the sizes on those wheels and tyres out of interest? What are you running now you have wider wings?


18” 5Zigen alloys – 8.5J front with Michelin pilot sport 235/40/18 tyres. 9.5J rear with 265/40/18 Michelin pilot sport


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

ben_harmer32 said:


> Repainted the wheels again as the silver was to...silver lol
> 
> Cut the lip off the front arches and fitted 30mm spacers.
> 
> Rears to do next


Ben...

You know you did the right thing when you get a 'LiKE' from the man himself from A.Kadir. :smokin:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

ben_harmer32 said:


> *Repainted the wheels again as the silver was to...silver lol
> 
> Cut the lip off the front arches and fitted 30mm spacers.
> 
> Rears to do next *


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/R34-GTR-...060976?hash=item1efa949770:g:xa4AAOSwMuZc3Cu1

Selling it already??


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

K66 SKY said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/R34-GTR-...060976?hash=item1efa949770:g:xa4AAOSwMuZc3Cu1
> 
> Selling it already??


Over a year is a long time for me to keep a car! lol

But i have my eye on something else so it's time to let it go


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

Shame you are selling so quick, it was nice having a couple of other GTT owners around. Good luck with the sale, I'll be interested to see what you get for it and what the market is doing at the moment. What are you expecting if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

Anything from 15k upwards i'd be happy.


----------



## Maddox (Oct 22, 2015)

ben_harmer32 said:


> Nismo front splitter painted and fitted. Finishes the front end off nicely


Looks great, what size alloys did you have on it with the z-tune wing?


----------

